# India does NOT allow Dual Citizenship



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

This might be a heart breaker to some people like me ... 
It was a real surprise at first when I heard that if we get a citizenship in Australia or any other country, you would NOT be a citizen of India anymore as India does not allow dual citizenship. 

Once you obtain a passport from Australia, you will be automatically entitled and need to apply for a different ID/ called as "Overseas citizenship of India" which looks similar to Indian Passport, which forbids you from being citizen of India anymore. 

Moreover, the OCI card is not a substitute for an Indian visa and therefore, the passport which displays the lifetime visa must be carried by OCI holders while traveling to India.
An Overseas Citizen of India will enjoy all rights and privileges available to Non-Resident Indians on a parity basis excluding the right to invest in agriculture and plantation properties or hold public office.

Overseas citizens of India will not enjoy the following rights even if resident in India: (i) the right to vote, (ii) the right to hold the offices of President, Vice-President, Judge of Supreme Court and High Court, Member of Lok Sabha, Rajya Sabha, Legislative Assembly or Council, (iii) appointment to Public Services (Government Service). Also, Overseas Citizens of India are not eligible for an inner line permit, and they have to apply for a protected area permit if they want to visit certain areas in India.

Before issuing the Aus passport, they will inform Indian Embassy in Australia about the new application, hence you wont be able to use Indian passport while entering India(as an Indian)- as there wont be any exit stamp, and 2- you will have to pay hefty fines when they find out that you have used Indian passport to Enter India when you hold a different country passport. If you do not pay fines, you may end up "BLACKLISTED" in India. 

In case you need to become Indian Citizen AGAIN, then -
A person registered as OCI is eligible to apply for grant of Indian citizenship under section 5(1)(g) of the Citizenship Act, 1955 if he/she is registered as OCI for five years and has been residing in India for one year out of the five years before making the application.:focus:

Courtesy - IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Overseas Citizen of India(OCI), 
Indian nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I still wish, one day, India will be liberal enough to accept Dual Citizenship...:confused2:

Raj
Happy Independence Day  :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## lax83 (Aug 15, 2012)

That was infact a heartbreak..!!! I was really surprised. Even I heard some agents referring that we can have dual citizenship when we migrate to Canada or Australia.. But After reading the post I completely understand.  Thanks a lot. It is an eye opener.:clap2:


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats true  Thanks ....


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the great info mate!!!

Any idea what happens if a person is no longer a citizen of india and then does he still gets the heridetry properts of assets ??

Means can pne still own property in india


----------



## brycos (Aug 3, 2012)

I am surprised you're surprised  I thought it was common knowledge. OCI lets you own properly, live, work, visit as much as you like, so it's enough for most people.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes.. one of my friend who resides in NSW has applied for OCI... regarding the rights to own or invest in agricultural or plantation is new to me... is this true? so once u become other country's citizen are you not eligible to own a property on your name? pls clarify


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually its a common knowledge for those who search deep. But that is not the case for many. Even I was under the impression about dual citizenship. And was checking for the formalities of getting Second citizenship and came across an old forum which mentions about the situation. So this tread is intended for those who doesnt know about the scenario. That why the subject. 
Even though there is not much difference between the two, u know the feeling which one might get thinking about loosing a part of their birth right, a passport which he acquired as a legal right by birth doesnt belong to him/her anymore, a land where u grew up considers u not as a part if her anymore. :-( Thats what I mentioned my friend.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Thanks for the great info mate!!!
> 
> Any idea what happens if a person is no longer a citizen of india and then does he still gets the heridetry properts of assets ??
> 
> Means can pne still own property in india


Property acquisition or by inheritance is not a problem, u can buy or own. No legal hazzles. But you cannot trade in agriculture or the law doesnt allow the right to invest in agriculture or plantations or have a public office.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> Yes.. one of my friend who resides in NSW has applied for OCI... regarding the rights to own or invest in agricultural or plantation is new to me... is this true? so once u become other country's citizen are you not eligible to own a property on your name? pls clarify


i think u can own property but cannot invest in agriculture. But there might be loop holes. Still dont know how it works.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

what does it mean that "cannot hold public office." ?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Further browsing about this topic in google, this is what I find regarding OCI owning agricultural land

1. OCI Cannot buy agri land, but inherit from parents, so the loop hole is, you can buy properties thru parents (pay them) and get inherit.
2. Agri land purchased before one becoming OCI will not have any impact.

Note: This is not legal advice ;-)

Reference 
Question on OCI and agricultural land
NRI vs OCI - Agri/Plantation Land - Question


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

This means you can not contest an election at any level, can not hold any government post. 



auzee_bujji said:


> what does it mean that "cannot hold public office." ?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> This means you can not contest an election at any level, can not hold any government post.


question of contesting in election does not come when u cannot even vote.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Further browsing about this topic in google, this is what I find regarding OCI owning agricultural land
> 
> 1. OCI Cannot buy agri land, but inherit from parents, so the loop hole is, you can buy properties thru parents (pay them) and get inherit.
> 2. Agri land purchased before one becoming OCI will not have any impact.
> ...


I really appreciate India for having this rule. I wish Pakistan also had similar rule like that, because people in our parliament are mostly not patriotic because of having dual citizenship. When you know that there is another country as your home land, your patriotism decreases to some extent. Although I think in our country they will also pass similar rule such as any person holding dual citizenship can not be part of the parliament. The rule implementation is in process


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

mimran said:


> I really appreciate India for having this rule. I wish Pakistan also had similar rule like that, because people in our parliament are mostly not patriotic because of having dual citizenship. When you know that there is another country as your home land, your patriotism decreases to some extent. Although I think in our country they will also pass similar rule such as any person holding dual citizenship can not be part of the parliament. The rule implementation is in process


guyz in parliament are not patriots... if they're why the loot india?!! And it was found Rahul Gandy having italian passport few yrs back... all these rulez r for common man not for the looters


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I just told you the meaning of holding public office, electing at any level will make you assume duties at a public office. This is obvious, I just tried to put it in words. 



amraj1982 said:


> question of contesting in election does not come when u cannot even vote.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> I just told you the meaning of holding public office, electing at any level will make you assume duties at a public office. This is obvious, I just tried to put it in words.


I got it tara  but not the first time  :bolt::angel:


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> guyz in parliament are not patriots... if they're why the loot india?!! And it was found Rahul Gandy having italian passport few yrs back... all these rulez r for common man not for the looters


Absolutely.. they say - Mom in law can even Sh** in the kitchen, but daughter in law cannot even do it in the forest...:boink::frusty::frusty::frusty::tape:


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Could anyone list me the disadvantages of getting Australia citizenship for children and moving back to India as NRI, I hope this info would help many people......

The info I Know:
After getting Aus citizenship for children if we move back India as NRI or OCI...
1. In schools & colleges we need to pay NRI fee, which is usually 8 to 10 times more compared to normal fee
2. If we go to get any government related document like community certificate etc then end up paying more fee + additional etc(hope ppl understand)
3.they cannot appear for any government related competitive exams like IAS , IPS etc
4.for medical or engineering college seat they cannot appear for normal counselling instead need to join using NRI quota which is very costly
5.cannot invest in agricultural land
6. Cannot vote or compete in election

Guys pls add some more points which u ppl know, & correct me if I mentioned anything wrong


----------



## aussie_11 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi 

Anyone have any Idea how much time it will take to get OCI card?

I have applied 23/08/12 and want to know the processing time?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

aussie_11 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone have any Idea how much time it will take to get OCI card?
> 
> I have applied 23/08/12 and want to know the processing time?


I read somewhere that, it should be quiet soon, once you apply. But they haven't mentioned 'how soon'


----------

